# Makeup advice for someone allergic to latex?



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a makeup question for all you awesomely talented makeup artists out there...
I am no makeup expert, but I'm also not terrible at it either. So I think with a little guidance I'll be able to pull this off...
I am thinking of doing a demented doll costume and makeup. I'd like my face to look like chipped up peeling porcelain. I know this can be achieved with liquid latex and white makeup over that. BUT of course I am allergic to latex. So, any suggestions for how I might get this same effect, sans latex?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've heard of skin makeup effects being done using food products, but I haven't been able to find anything on line. I'm wondering if something like a mix of corn starch or cod liver oil with facial tissue would work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, try here:

http://www.garvick.com/annual/halloween/crafts.htm

Scroll down and there's a recipe for Halloween makeup that might work. It's flour/water/corn starch/corn syrup based, and removable with warm water.

There's also a recipe for fake snot - what more could anyone need?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Roxy! That might work! I'll give it a try and let ya know.

You know, I had to laugh though because I'm also allergic to wheat! :jol: hahaha But I have a nice stash of tapioca flour and rice flour and so on...I'm sure that'll work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My, you do pose a challenge!

Be sure to post pictures of your experiments with this recipe. I'm sure there are others here that would be interested. I'd also like to see how well the mix sticks and lasts under normal haunting usage


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My mom used to be a beautician before she passed. One of the things she did on my face for Halloween was, you guessed it, paper machie. I bet this would work. If you use eye lash adhesive and put it on tissue paper etc, and then put it on your face. Dry it out and then paint it. I bet you could get it to look like crack etc.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

silicone is now available, which is hypoallergenic.

Here is one site that gives some basic instructions.
silicone


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yep. silicone is good. Eyelash adhesive is latex.

Are you allergic to adhesives? If not, spirit gum can be used or prosaide- be sure to get the remover too.

If so, corn syrup can be put on and wait until sticky then apply your make up. Works best with porous stuff- paper towels, toilet paper, etc. The downside is if you perspire enough the adhesive will hydrate again causing non adherence.

An easy way to add pieces to your face is to take thin non latex gloves, cut them into pieces and attach them to your face. 

For a non gory look you can emphasize depth by adding black between the pieces with a brush while keeping the pieces white or light flesh. Your best friend here is to stipple the pieces because smearing will streak the make-up. Then powder the pieces as best you can so the make-up doesn't come off.

For my specialty (gore) blood can be painted on over the black, and have it drip over some of the pieces. Works great to highlight edges. But gore isn't for everyone.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy, my best friend says you can't be a card carrying nerd until you have at least 2 strange allergies. I WISH I only had 2!  So I guess I'm going for the platinum level of nerddom! haha

The silicone looks pretty neat. Is it safe to use all over the face? Or just in spots? 

And ya know Sickie, I remember using spirit gum in theater makeup class looong ago without any problems. In fact, I have a big ol' bottle of it still...wonder if it's gone bad yet.... I love the glove idea! And I do enjoy gore, but for this project, I think a non-gorey effect is what I'm aiming for. 

Thank you everyone for your awesome tips and advice. I have some experimentin' to do!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

*Watermellon Product - Vinyl liquid*

:jol:Last year at Midwest Haunters Convention one of the vendors was Michael Davy Products, they make "watermellon" vinyl liquid you use like latex but you use 90% alchol to apply/attach it. Affordable too. Here is the link to the web site http://www.michaeldavy.com and here is the link directly to the watermellon product page http://www.michaeldavy.com/products/watermelon_products.htm


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man, that's AWESOME! What a cool product! Thanks, H.E.!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

They are making masks out of silicone, I am pretty sure it is safe since it is hypoallergenic to begin with.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, HB, the silicone masks look amazing. I LOVE the silicone doll mask that CFX has for sale....but it's more than a little bit out of my price range. 

I think I have about 5 different methods to test out now. Thanks to all you kick-booty folks! :biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know you're going to have to post the results for every method now


----------

